# Do you see the clown?!!!



## mishele (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL I've wanted to delete this picture ever since someone pointed out the creepy clown face!! DO YOU SEE IT?!!!!


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL.  Kinda creepy.


----------



## Hickeydog (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I just sharted.


----------



## mishele (Apr 3, 2012)

Nightmares are made of this....lol


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Whoa.  LOVE It.  Keep it!!


----------



## RedVixen81 (Apr 3, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.. i hate clowns... they creep my out and i do whatever possible to avoid them... but that is pretty cool how our eyes view the picture and makes us see the clown


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 3, 2012)

creepy? yes but not scarey. I like it


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 3, 2012)

Very cool. Reminds me of 'IT' by Stephen King.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes! Definitely a clown there! So odd...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 3, 2012)

That's no clown!



It's ****ing Nosferatu!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Apr 3, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>


That is ****ed up!!! I'm going to have nightmares!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2012)

Nighty night!  Sleep tight!  Don't let the clown-monsters bite!


----------



## mishele (Apr 4, 2012)

No clown dreams last night....thank god!! lol


----------



## Overread (Apr 4, 2012)

DARN IT MISH 

put warnings for scary things like this or at least use the darkside section so we can hide from them

scary flower power indeed!


----------



## KenC (Apr 4, 2012)

I think it's that creepy doll you were playing with a few months back.  I'm glad I didn't see this last night.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 4, 2012)

I wish this had a NSFCP (Not Safe for Clown Phobics).

I'm actually LESS terrified of Bitter's version than when I just saw the clown.  

Clowns have always freaked me out. Clowns, and people who dress up in those giant animal mascot costumes. I figure serial killers need a day job too, and what better job for a criminal than one where nobody can actually SEE you?
...
...
...
...why can't I STOP looking at that photo?!?! :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Apr 4, 2012)

Very cool Mish. Netskimmer had my first thought, but the Bitter brings up a good argument. However, clowns inevitably bring me back to Judy Collins.


----------



## paigew (Apr 4, 2012)

crazy! maybe you could sell that photo....kinda like the people who sell toast with jesus on it


----------



## baturn (Apr 4, 2012)

Great thread. Thanks to all for the entertainment.    Oh     and there is no way I would delete that photo.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 4, 2012)

baturn said:


> Great thread. Thanks to all for the entertainment.    Oh     and there is no way I would delete that photo.



Agreed.

This is too cool a shot.

And by the way, definitely IT clown


----------



## mishele (Apr 4, 2012)

The "IT" clown is what I thought of right away...lol
BTW....IT was a great book but a pretty bad movie. IMHO :greenpbl:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 4, 2012)

mishele said:


> BTW....IT was a great book but a pretty bad movie. IMHO :greenpbl:



Isn't that true of every movie made of his books except for the one with Jack Nicholson, REDRUM........................... 


I really like him as a writer but, my god, he should learn that he is not a filmmaker and an even worse actor!


The funniest thing about his movies (movies made from his books I mean) is that the only one I ever really loved was the one he most hated: The Shining.


----------



## mishele (Apr 4, 2012)

I love The Shining. Creepy freakin movie!! I also enjoyed Pet Cemetery. 
You are right, he needs to stop making movies!!


----------



## CMfromIL (Apr 4, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > BTW....IT was a great book but a pretty bad movie. IMHO :greenpbl:
> ...



No, that is not true at all.  Shawshank Redemption? Stand By Me?  Those movies were outstanding....and both were originally short stories by Mr. King.  The problem with many of the other films is that they were adapted from very LOOOOONG novels and compressed to 2 hours or so.  

And to the OP...creepy picture.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 4, 2012)

And while you're looking for things, that white spot near the middle definitely looks like a middle finger pointing up (in a white gloved hand of course).


----------



## mishele (Apr 4, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



I don't know that I ever realized  he was the writer behind those 2 movies. Shawshank Redemption is one of my all time fav. movies.


----------



## CMfromIL (Apr 4, 2012)

mishele said:


> I don't know that I ever realized he was the writer behind those 2 movies. Shawshank Redemption is one of my all time fav. movies.



Most people don't. They just think that he is a 'horror' writer and leave it at that. He also has written many a great short story. BTW he didn't write the movie, the movie was written/adapted from the short story he wrote. Although I've read it several times, and watched the movie as well. It's very close to the book.

Incidently he (King) also wrote the short story "The Green Mile" that was also made into a movie.  

Here's the wiki on it.

The Shawshank Redemption - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> _*The Shawshank Redemption*_ is a 1994 American drama film written and directed by Frank Darabont and starring Tim Robbins and Morgan Freeman.
> Adapted from the Stephen King novella _Rita Hayworth and Shawshank Redemption_, the film tells the story of Andy Dufresne....


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 4, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> No, that is not true at all.  Shawshank Redemption? Stand By Me?  Those movies were outstanding....and both were originally short stories by Mr. King.



I don't remember "Stand by Me" to be that great... but it was quite a while ago 

Anyway, I should have known that my comment would catch the eye of the one die hard SK fan on the forum and, so, I should have gone into more detail.

Basically, the less SK was involved with a movie of one of his work, the better the movie was. "The Shining" was one of the first (if not the first) movie to be made from his work, he hated it and, he got way too involved with every production after wise for way too long.

The worst I remember is "The Stand" which is a really great book and the worst movie (TV movie) I ever saw. I was extremely pissed at this movie. Especially since I bought a VCR to tape it :lmao:  I mean he even had to act in it when he is the worst actor.

So, yes, there have been decent movies made from his work but only when he was barely (or not at all) involved.


----------



## CMfromIL (Apr 4, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> CMfromIL said:
> 
> 
> > No, that is not true at all. Shawshank Redemption? Stand By Me? Those movies were outstanding....and both were originally short stories by Mr. King.
> ...



Are you kidding me?  The barf-o-rama pie eating contest?  The buried pennies that were never found?:lmao:

And for the record, I'm not a big fan of much of the movies that have been made of his stories.  He's a much more talented writer.  And as I also said, it's nearly impossible to make a 'good' 2.5 hour movie from a 800+ novel.  And the Stand was particularly bad.  I so much wanted that to be great.

I'm hopeful the Darktower gets produced, but that's not looking good.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 4, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> Are you kidding me?  The barf-o-rama pie eating contest?  The buried pennies that were never found?:lmao:
> 
> And for the record, I'm not a big fan of much of the movies that have been made of his stories.  He's a much more talented writer.  And as I also said, it's nearly impossible to make a 'good' 2.5 hour movie from a 800+ novel.  And the Stand was particularly bad.  I so much wanted that to be great.
> 
> I'm hopeful the Darktower gets produced, but that's not looking good.



Ok, this thread is not about SK and if you want to debate SK in any way you can reach me through PMs and Ill be glad to keep it going. However, I'm putting a stop to our chat here right now.

I'm giving this thread back to mishele, with my apologies, and to her killer clown from outter space...


----------



## sm4him (Apr 4, 2012)

I refuse to think about the IT clown...I refuse to think about the IT clown...I refuse...crap. 

I used to be one of the world's greatest SK fans. Some of his early stuff was just riveting. I read The Stand in two days, while I was home sick, sitting on my bed with my back to a corner so I could see everything that moved toward me, lol.
The Shining was, I think, the first book of his I read...and sorry, but the movie just p***ed me off, it strayed so far from the book that it shouldn't have even had the same title. Probably would've enjoyed the movie if it hadn't been called The Shining.  Honestly, it's been so long, I don't even remember WHY I hated it so much, only that I did.  The only other movies of his I've seen are Stand by Me and Carrie. Well, Shawshank Redemption, but I hadn't read his story from which it was based.

When he started writing cr*p about demon-possessed cars and Saint Bernards gone psycho, I quit reading them, my life is too short to read drivel.  Went back years later and was pleased to find that he'd decided to become literate again with books like IT and Needful Things.  Still, after Rose Madder, I kinda gave up and haven't read any of his stuff since.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 4, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Ok, this thread is not about SK and if you want to debate SK in any way you can reach me through PMs and Ill be glad to keep it going. However, I'm putting a stop to our chat here right now.
> 
> I'm giving this thread back to mishele, with my apologies, and to her killer clown from outter space...



Well, when you post photos of the IT clown, this is what happens...


----------



## mishele (Apr 4, 2012)

LOVE IT!! lol Talk all you want about SK in my thread!! I don't care! This thread is for fun remember......:thumbup:
Plus you keep bumping it back to the top....lol


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 4, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I'm giving this thread back to mishele, with my apologies, and to her *killer clown from outter space*...



That movie was pure 80's gold. 

I'll have to read The Shinning. I thought the movie was pretty cool but I didn't realize it was a big departure from the book. Some of the movies made from his work are great but some were just silly, The Mangler was one and there was another one where an old refrigerator is possessed by a demon and traps children.


----------



## mishele (Apr 6, 2012)

I just bought The Shining off Amazon....lol I'll find the time to read it over the summer. I'm interested in seeing how different the book is to the movie.....:thumbup:


----------



## Yvonne_Dubai (Apr 6, 2012)

I love it! Keep it!


----------

